# Hard Boiled Eggs



## Trauma RN (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone have a tried and true way to make hard boiled eggs?
Yes I know boiled water...
Every time I make them they either turn out where I can just peel the shell or they don't and I wasted the damn thing.
I have tried every which way to make them so the shell just peels right off, but I cant get it consistent to where I just peel the shell off...

Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 22, 2013)

I know there are people out there with some good tips but what works for me is when I go to peel them I run them under cold water while I peel them. Seems to help


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 22, 2013)

I do same run under cold water and peel right away.. but I dnt eat them very often cuz I hate them they take like slim lol


----------



## mrSlate (Dec 22, 2013)

Eggs room temp and drop into boiling water. This works pretty well for me. 
My wife just informed me baking them in a muffin tin works too. I guess there is something on pintrest??


----------



## Joliver (Dec 22, 2013)

Seven minutes at a rolling boil, then run them under water to cool the shell.  Peel before they completely cool down, or you will destroy the egg.


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 22, 2013)

I do run them under water but when the shell comes so does the frigin shell.. I cant tell you how many eggs I throw down the drain for this......

OK rolling boil for 7 min and then cool them down, peel and eat...Got it.....
I'll let you know how it goes..

GEEEZZZZ a blonde that cant even boli eggs...whats next-----JK I am rather a good cook..


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 22, 2013)

apparently a blonde that cant spell either...ummm that would be BOIL......


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 22, 2013)

ok let me take back post #6.....shit how can I edit my own posts.....I meant to say when I peel the shell the frigin egg white comes off with it....geeezzz im going back to bed....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2013)

I find the organic eggs are harder to peel. Makes sense since many pesticides cause a thinning of the egg. Like how DDT almost made the bald eagle extinct.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Dec 22, 2013)

Here are my steps

- Put eggs in pot with water on the stove
- Turn the stove to high
- Wait till it starts boiling like crazy then turn off the stove and let it sit
- After it cools place eggs in the refrigerator
- Peel them whenever I want one or six...

Before I peel them I gently crack the egg all around, seems to keep it from sticking.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 22, 2013)

Boil as usual, I usually go about 10 minutes, but then put them in ice water as soon as they're done.  This shocks them and causes the egg inside to quickly shrink and pull away from the shell breaking the bond that makes them so hard to peal.  You should be able to store them and easily peal them when ever you want


----------



## stonetag (Dec 22, 2013)

Trauma RN said:


> I do run them under water but when the shell comes so does the frigin shell.. I cant tell you how many eggs I throw down the drain for this......
> 
> OK rolling boil for 7 min and then cool them down, peel and eat...Got it.....
> I'll let you know how it goes..
> ...


 A little longer than 7 min for a real firm yoke, if you're eating the yoke that is. In my experience the cooler they are after boiling the better they peel. Getting some chickens is the ideal way to enjoy fresh eggs, they shit all over everything though.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 22, 2013)

Put the eggs in the pan and cover with water turn on hi. About 1 min after the water starts to boil remove from the burner and cover. Let them sit covered for 10 min. Then immediately pour out the hot water and run under cold water let the cold water run in the pan for a few min. 
They should peel better and the yolks won't be over cooked( grey ) 
That's how my wife and I used to do it before I discovered muscle egg
Hope it helps
S4L


----------



## djt248 (Dec 22, 2013)

^^^^^^perfect egg^^^^but I usually go 12 minutes instead of 10.


----------



## djt248 (Dec 22, 2013)

What's muscle egg? Never heard of it.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 22, 2013)

You guys boil them for 12 minutes?  Damn.  I like my yolk a little bit runny, but they are still pretty firm.  It may be worth noting that I have a gas range.  I am sure that makes at least some difference.


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 22, 2013)

Sheet I boil my eggs for 4 minutes


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 23, 2013)

You guys are so funny......they are on the stove as we speak.....

What is Muscle Egg???


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 23, 2013)

Let us know how it goes, and who's suggestion worked the best


----------



## Seeker (Dec 23, 2013)

Trauma RN said:


> You guys are so funny......they are on the stove as we speak.....
> 
> What is Muscle Egg???



Liquid egg whites that come in plastic gallon jugs. Muscle egg is a company that makes and sells them. Different flavors too! You can purchase on their website. Google them.


----------



## djt248 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cool I'll look into them thanks.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 23, 2013)

djt248 said:


> What's muscle egg? Never heard of it.



Egg whites in a gallon?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 23, 2013)

I like dinosaur eggs the best


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 23, 2013)

Trauma RN said:


> You guys are so funny......they are on the stove as we speak.....
> 
> What is Muscle Egg???


Egg whites that come flavored. The choc caramel is my fav.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 23, 2013)

You will have to google it. I'm using my phone or I'd get you the link.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 23, 2013)

just crack egg on both sides, blow and then the shell should expand and come out


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey lady, just buy them already boiled....that's what I do


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 24, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Hey lady, just buy them already boiled....that's what I do



WHAT?????? What are they going to think up next......


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 24, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> just crack egg on both sides, blow and then the shell should expand and come out



SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish.....


----------



## DF (Dec 24, 2013)

I gave up on those damn eggs! Oh & I hate chicken now too.


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok so I boiled my eggs for 12 min, ran them under cold water and put them in the fridge. Went to go get one...yeah...it was a sad state of affairs....I ended up with a hot mess....I couldn't get that shell off without the egg white to save my life....I should have just lit my $5 bill on fire.....so I went out and bought an egg steamer..........Merry Christmas to me..)
So I'll let you know how that goes.......
I know you all are on the edge of your chairs...........
To be cont.....


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 24, 2013)

df said:


> i gave up on those damn eggs! Oh & i hate chicken now too.



you & me both.......


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 24, 2013)

Trauma RN said:


> WHAT?????? What are they going to think up next......



LOL, I buy them at a place called Trader Joe's here


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol trama. I wish I could watch this. I imagine u just woman(man) handling them. U just too strong with them. I can just see u u smashing them up like what am I doing wrong. Take it easy hercules


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 24, 2013)

Jenner said:


> LOL, I buy them at a place called Trader Joe's here



So thats where I can find you.....

I like that place here too.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 24, 2013)

Trauma RN said:


> Ok so I boiled my eggs for 12 min, ran them under cold water and put them in the fridge. Went to go get one...yeah...it was a sad state of affairs....I ended up with a hot mess....I couldn't get that shell off without the egg white to save my life....I should have just lit my $5 bill on fire.....so I went out and bought an egg steamer..........Merry Christmas to me..)
> So I'll let you know how that goes.......
> I know you all are on the edge of your chairs...........
> To be cont.....



Try dropping them in ice water for a few minutes.  You need to make the egg contract and pull away from the shell to break that bond, Other wise it will stay stuck to the shell and, well, you know the rest


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 24, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Lol trama. I wish I could watch this. I imagine u just woman(man) handling them. U just too strong with them. I can just see u u smashing them up like what am I doing wrong. Take it easy hercules



Im tellin you what man...I am sooo over hard boiled eggs....But very eager to try my steamer...

Yes maybe Im too strong for the hard boiled eggs.....
We have Trader Joes around the corner........
If I cant get these damn eggs right you all will be seeing me on the news...LOL..JK


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 24, 2013)

I just googled this, something I did not know was to not use fresh eggs.  I saw that on a couple of sites, but here's one - http://www.momables.com/how-to-make-easy-to-peel-hard-boiled-eggs/


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 24, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I just googled this, something I did not know was to not use fresh eggs.  I saw that on a couple of sites, but here's one - http://www.momables.com/how-to-make-easy-to-peel-hard-boiled-eggs/



Rumpy I love you.... 
Here I am worried about my stupid eggs when I have 101 things to do today......I still have a pile of presents that I need to wrap....

EGGS...GEEZZZZZ


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 25, 2013)

ok here is the final results...I dont ever want to see, eat, or smell an egg again after all this......

The best way is steamer hands down.......I just could not get the shell off no matter how long or short I boiled them....
BUT----my steamer ROCKS!!!!

Thank you guys for all of your help with this...


----------



## bronco (Dec 25, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Boil as usual, I usually go about 10 minutes, but then put them in ice water as soon as they're done.  This shocks them and causes the egg inside to quickly shrink and pull away from the shell breaking the bond that makes them so hard to peal.  You should be able to store them and easily peal them when ever you want



This is pretty much what i do, i boil for 10 to 12 minutes. i peel the egg while its still warm and peels right off


----------

